# Passive metal basses ?



## Nag (Dec 4, 2013)

I was looking around for metal basses with these criteria :

- Not Fender/Gibson
- No active EQ/pickups, 100% passive
- 5 strings

I didn't find anything... wondered if you knew of any production models that didn't have the active EQ.

Don't even start me on the "you only have to change the battery once a year so why do you bother"; I know that, and it's off topic. I never ever use the EQ on my bass (yeah, flame me) so I'd be better off with a bass that doesn't even have it in the first place.

I can always replace active pickups by passive ones so that's less of an issue.

So anyone got ideas ? Thanks !


----------



## crg123 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have an Ibby btb 1406e. It has passive nordstand pickups that you can bypass the active eq with a switch. That thing is awesome for metal. The low B sounds so clear and the pickups are super responsive to dynamics


----------



## Nag (Dec 4, 2013)

the Premium BTB and SR models both have that switch, I never bothered checking them out before, now you have me interested 

thanks


----------



## KBurks (Dec 4, 2013)

Warwick also make passive models if I'm not mistaken...so that could also be an option. If you don't want to dish out the cash for a Made In Germany, there are most definitely passive Rockbass Corvette 5's.


----------



## Jessy (Dec 4, 2013)

Nagash said:


> wondered if you knew of any production models that didn't have the active EQ.


Why does it matter if it comes with EQ? You don't have to keep it. 

My Carvins came with active circuitry, but I took it all out and only keep it around for the inevitable sale when they make better instruments and I switch. At the moment, I've got two magnetic pickups, and piezo saddles, but the only controllable electronics consist of a single DPDT switch. I put dome head bolts in the unused holes.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 4, 2013)

Dingwall ABZ5


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 4, 2013)

Rondo

Hadean EB-6105 TRWR - RondoMusic.com


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 4, 2013)

G&L do amazing passive basses. I've got a P/J that can cover any style I throw at it, despite its "vintage" aesthetics. EBMM make some passive Stingrays as well IIRC.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 4, 2013)

Yamaha BBs are passive. I had a BB1025X and loved the sound and playability but I didn't like the looks or the weight.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 4, 2013)

Dingwall ABZ or ABI; passive Super J5 or Super P5.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 5, 2013)

My Warwick's are excellent sounding in passive mode.


----------



## Nag (Dec 5, 2013)

Jessy said:


> Why does it matter if it comes with EQ? You don't have to keep it.
> 
> My Carvins came with active circuitry, but I took it all out and only keep it around for the inevitable sale when they make better instruments and I switch. At the moment, I've got two magnetic pickups, and piezo saddles, but the only controllable electronics consist of a single DPDT switch. I put dome head bolts in the unused holes.



It doesn't "matter" that much. Like I said in the OP; if I have an EQ, I won't use it. So not even having it would be good. It's like with guitars, I don't use the neck pickup but it doesn't hurt me to have it. I'll still look for single humbucker guitars in priority. Less stuff I don't want = less stuff that could break/whatever.

In the end I'm perfectly fine with the Ibanez basses mentioned above where you can switch off the EQ.



cGoEcYk said:


> Rondo
> 
> Hadean EB-6105 TRWR - RondoMusic.com



Rondo + Europe = ouch. But thanks anyway 



jephjacques said:


> G&L do amazing passive basses. I've got a P/J that can cover any style I throw at it, despite its "vintage" aesthetics. EBMM make some passive Stingrays as well IIRC.



G&L is virtually the same as Fender for me. Not fan.


----------



## Jessy (Dec 5, 2013)

Nagash said:


> In the end I'm perfectly fine with the Ibanez basses mentioned above where you can switch off the EQ.


Then get a Carvin because they're way better than the price difference would indicate.


----------



## Nag (Dec 5, 2013)

Jessy said:


> Then get a Carvin because they're way better than the price difference would indicate.



Dunno if Carvin is a good deal for europeans. If so, might consider it though


----------

